# While Schleife - Addieren bis Parameter erreicht ist



## vaslx (20. Nov 2015)

Die Frage lautet:
Erstellen Sie eine while Schleife, die solange addiert, bis der eingegebene Parameter erreicht ist.

Bitte so einfach wie möglich programmiert ohne jeglichen Zustatz.
Danke


----------



## Joose (20. Nov 2015)

Wir sollen das für dich programmieren? Warum? Was bekommen wir dafür?

Wo liegt das Problem es selber zu schreiben?


EDIT: Wir helfen gerne bei deinem Problem, aber Eigeninitiative musst du schon zeigen.


----------



## VfL_Freak (20. Nov 2015)

Moin,

weißt Du denn, was eine WHILE-Schleife oder ein PARAMETER sind ?? 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Khal Drogo (20. Nov 2015)

Unter Umständen bin ich bereit, dir das Programm für 10€ zu programmieren, wenn du mir die genaue Aufgabenstellung per PN zukommen lässt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Xelsarion


----------



## ienAri (20. Nov 2015)

```
int x = 0;

while (x < 312123213123)
    {
    x++;
    }
```


----------



## strußi (21. Nov 2015)

da ist der ganze lerneffekt dahin


----------



## ienAri (21. Nov 2015)

Ich als blutiger Anfänger wage zu behaupten, dass googlen schneller gegangen wäre, als eine Frage im Forum zu formulieren. Ich habe mir also eine Meinung zu dem Lernwillen des Autors gebildet bevor ich antwortete, aber möglicherweise stößt der nächste durch googlen auf diesen Thread und bleibt nicht ohne Lösung zurück.  

Natürlich kann ich auch völlig falsch mit meiner Einschätzung liegen!


----------

